# Blue Dolphin poop hole?



## djl1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what this lump of white stuff is near the poop hole? It's been there for like 4 days. Physically the fish seems fine and is eating.


----------



## djl1 (Sep 1, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Try doing a search on this site of "prolapsed rectum" and read through some of the posts that turn up. There should be some info there that will help you.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I had a red zebra with a similar protrusion of sorts. It wasn't as big, more pink and didn't come out as far as that of your fish. Almost like a pink pimple from one of the pores.
I treated for bloat (Clout and daily water changes for a week). I wasn't feeding only because the fish would not eat.
Are there any worms coming out? Have you checked for any pictures with similar swelling and coloration?
Definitely isolate the fish so it doesn't spread rampid through the tank and doesn't stress anymore. Start the water changes as you try to identify and treat.


----------



## djl1 (Sep 1, 2008)

It seems to be getting bigger and I think I see a worm shaped thing in the growth. I do not have anyway to isolate this fish. Does this spell doom for all my fish if not corrected ASAP?


----------

